

Constructive - abraham
http://xkcd.com/810/

======
abraham
I typically wouldn't submit a webcomic to HN but found this XKCD particularly
pertinent.

------
ObviousSpammer
The strange thing is that given Randall's influence, this has a pretty good
chance of being implemented.

~~~
shib71
To a degree it is, here and on sites like Stack Overflow, by doling out
privileges based on karma. Randall has just described a more extreme version
of the same idea, where membership itself is one of those privileges.

~~~
kapilkaisare
Forgive my noobness, but who is Randall?

~~~
andymorris
The guy who writes xkcd

------
LaPingvino
Just tried to submit it, was already here...

I think this one really touches the heart of HN :).

